# Is this albino Cory a female?



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

I noticed it was round and I wanted to make sure it was female. The picture is in my gallery, since I can't post images or links until make 5 posts.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

actually cant tell without other corydoras for size comparison. in the cory world females are the big ones. easily double the size of the males.


----------



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

I add more pictures soon, and yes, it's twice the size of the other two cories. 
I also have a small one that was injured a couple months ago when it got stuck in the net, it's still alive and it seems to have healed, so I guess it's fine, even though it's small.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

males are much smaller then females with cories.


----------

